# Can I say "WOW" to the MS Sidewinder Gaming!



## Super XP (Apr 6, 2009)

I think Micro$oft took innovation to the next level, this is what I call future gaming mouse hardware avaialble today. Nothing but WOW, and its quite heavy & big too which IMO is a benefit. 
*Microsoft Sidewinder Gaming!*
http://the-gadgeteer.com/2009/04/03/microsoft-sidewinder-gaming-mouse-review/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup, I've been using this mouse for sometime now and love it.  However, IMO this is a mouse for those that have large hands.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

What makes this one stand out from the rest ?


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

I didnt like that mouse, i went with the Logitech G5, a much better mouse around the same price


----------



## iandh (Apr 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What makes this one stand out from the rest ?



It's the only mouse I've ever had that I like as much as the intellimouse 3.0 

I felt the logitech G5 was uncomfortable and had horrid tracking compared to this mouse.

Seriously though, it is made for people with large hands, has _excellent_ tracking, the X5 model can be had for dirt cheap on newegg, the over-and-under side buttons are very hard to accidentally press, it doesn't make you feel like your pinky is being stabbed with an icepick like the logitech G5, it has extra large sliders, the programmable DPI buttons are easy to hit in game, it has a very solid feeling scroll wheel and the scroll wheel's click is easy but not too easy, and it looks cool.


/run on sentence


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What makes this one stand out from the rest ?


1. It's comfortable, something very important for me
2. The macro feature is a must for the games I play
3. The on the fly dpi switching is something I found handy
4.  I found no real benefit going from 500Hz to 1000Hz polling rate so 500Hz suites me just fine.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

Microsoft has a nice style, but when it comes to gaming peripherals nothing can beat Razer. I love the sleek black design that comes with every Razer product.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

eh it still looks painful to me, ill stick with the good ol copperhead and once that breaks cause it most likely will Imma get the steelseries ikari probably optical!!!


----------



## iandh (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> Microsoft has a nice style, but when it comes to gaming peripherals nothing can beat Razer. I love the sleek black design that comes with every Razer product.



The razer mice look cool but are amongst the most uncomfortable I've tried. They are made for people with small/average hands.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

iandh said:


> The razer mice look cool but are amongst the most uncomfortable I've tried. They are made for people with small/average hands.



The DeathAdder suits me perfectly, and my hands aren't exactly small. It also depends on what grip you use, personally I use the claw grip.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

iandh said:


> The razer mice look cool but are amongst the most uncomfortable I've tried. They are made for people with small/average hands.



I have huge hands and the deathadder works awesomely well for me.


----------



## iandh (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> The DeathAdder suits me perfectly, and my hands aren't exactly small.



The Death Adder lasted two days with me until I decided that I didn't want nerve damage in my ring finger.


edit: if you use the claw grip your mouse could be just about any shape and it wouldn't matter


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL, the Claw grip!

Is that a way of holding your mouse or a an attachment to fit over your mouse?


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have huge hands and the deathadder works awesomely well for me.



yeah but no one has my hands. wide open from right finger to left finger are 25 cm or 10 inches 

if u want i can take a photo


----------



## iandh (Apr 6, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> LOL, the Claw grip!
> 
> Is that a way of holding your mouse or a an attachment to fit over your mouse?



It's people that hold their mouse with just their fingertips... and what suits them is absolutely different from what suits people such as myself who use a resting/palm grip.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you want a Premo mouse for your extra big hands, try the Logitech G9
It ha 3000dpi and you can change the Gearing on the Wheel, it also has an extra body to fir over it more like the sidewinder. and 32mb memory onvoard i think, it might be more lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2009)

You have 2 ways you can use the mouse, the claw grip or the palm grip.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol, i love it, claw grip and resting palm grip!!

Ill be ditching my ergonomic mousepad in favor of the Claw Grip tonight!!
LMFO


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> lol, i love it, claw grip and resting palm grip!!
> 
> LMFO



You're quite an easy person to amuse!

1+1=11!


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ill be ditching my ergonomic mousepad in favor of the claw grip tonight


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Ill be ditching my ergonomic mousepad in favor of the claw grip tonight



You do realize that a mouse pad has almost nothing to do with the way you grip your mouse.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

yea it dose


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> yea it dose



Does your spelling have anything to do with your IQ? I hope not. :shadedshu


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope, spelling has very little to do with IQ, and if you cant work out that some mouse pads would affect the way you hold your mouse then what dose that say about your IQ?


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

ai donet no whot eet saids ab00t mai ikew


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> Does your spelling have anything to do with your IQ? I hope not. :shadedshu





troyrae360 said:


> Nope, spelling has very little to do with IQ, and if you cant work out that some mouse pads would affect the way you hold your mouse then what dose that say about your IQ?



FORUM FIIIIIGHT



back to topic: I dont see how holding you mouse like the claw grip is comfortable I have average to large hands and I have the razer lachesis and its still uncomfortable


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> ai donet no whot eet saids ab00t mai ikew



Well there you have it, im assuming thats your sence of humor, a sence of humor says alot more about a persons IQ than their spelling. 
Or was that supposed to insult? eather way pathetic


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 6, 2009)

you big meanies


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Well there you have it, im assuming thats your sence of humor, a sence of humor says alot more about a persons IQ than their spelling.
> Or was that supposed to insult? eather way pathetic



Well there you have it! I'm assuming that's your sense of humor, and a sense of humor says a lot more about a person's IQ than their spelling.
Or was that supposed to be an insult? Either way, pathetic.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

well you both are equally retarded atm hows that? troy for responding to someone talking shit about him, and bok for copying exactly what troy said and correcting the spelling gg, guess there is no topic


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> well you both are equally retarded atm hows that? troy for responding to someone talking shit about him, and bok for copying exactly what troy said and correcting the spelling gg, guess there is no topic



And grammar! Can't forget the grammar!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

I do not know about the Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse (I use a MS Trackball Optical 1.0  ), but I use the MS Sidewinder X6 Keyboard and it is amazing.  Switchable Macro keys are AWESOME and the removable keypad is unique, though not very functional, besides to shorten the keyboard for transport to LANs. 







http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx?pid=102


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I do not know about the Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse (I use a MS Trackball Optical 1.0  ), but I use the MS Sidewinder X6 Keyboard and it is amazing.  Switchable Macro keys are AWESOME and the removable keypad is unique, though not very functional, besides to shorten the keyboard for transport to LANs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090405/microsoft-sidewinder-x6486.jpg
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx?pid=102



since when did they have a sidewinder keyboard?


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

They always did. I went with the Lycosa though. I feel like I bought the Lycosa and DeathAdder just for the brand name.

Microsoft products have a lot more functions, and are probably more durable in terms of quality.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> since when did they have a sidewinder keyboard?



I've had mine for a couple of months.  What can I say, I love MS peripherals.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been looking at the latest sidewinder mouse... the wireless one. If my mouse dies I'll consider switching.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> They always did. I went with the Lycosa though. I feel like I bought the Lycosa and DeathAdder just for the brand name.
> 
> Microsoft products have a lot more functions, and are probably more durable in terms of quality.



I've had the MS Trackball Optical 1.0 for about 5 years, but it is failing.   A used replacement is around $100   Anyone have one laying around??


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2009)

I've messed around with a track ball and for general use it's a great mouse!  The one I used has 3 buttons though  (not mine though).


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 For the Death Adder!

 Now if it had 2-4 more buttons, I would never even look at another mouse again!


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

Evo85 said:


> +1 For the Death Adder!
> 
> Now if it had 2-4 more buttons, I would never even look at another mouse again!



Yeah... the DA is getting kind of old, what with all the new mice being released.


----------



## iandh (Apr 6, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I've had mine for a couple of months.  What can I say, I love MS peripherals.



I picked up the keyboard and think it is absolutely top notch as well. The knobs although fugly serve their purpose well, and the detachable numpad + calc key are a godsend since I am left handed. I fps and play guitar righty, but type on numpad lefty so most keyboards are worthless to me.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

iandh said:


> I picked up the keyboard and think it is absolutely top notch as well. The knobs although fugly serve their purpose well, and the detachable numpad + calc key are a godsend since I am left handed. I fps and play guitar righty, but type on numpad lefty so most keyboards are worthless to me.



I wonder if it is better than the Lycosa in terms of quality.


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> The DeathAdder suits me perfectly, and my hands aren't exactly small. It also depends on what grip you use, personally I use the claw grip.



Claw Grip???

EDIT: NOTICE THE PICTURE OF DR CLAW..


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

craigo said:


> Claw Grip???



If you don't know about grips, you're not a gamer. If you're not a gamer, don't buy a gaming mouse!


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> If you don't know about grips, you're not a gamer. If you're not a gamer, don't buy a gaming mouse!


 


The DA is still one the highest performing mice out there... and the only razer mouse I like.  I havent seen any reviews of the sidewinder, it looks like it could be a good mouse.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> If you don't know about grips, you're not a gamer. If you're not a gamer, don't buy a gaming mouse!



i beg to differ


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got the G5 for my game machine, I tried several different mice at the store before picking up the G5 due to the larger size compared to the others, using the G5 on my old windows 9x allowed me to use a higher than standard USB polling rate, previously I was stuck at 200, the G5 let me use 400, and tracked loads better than my logitech. Also been using the old logitech optical mouse for "TOO LONG" I like the techy look of the sidewinder, and glad that it isn't wireless.. I'd like to see what the inside/bottom of the button pressing pads look like, the part that actually depresses the micro's, see if I think they will last longer than my now well worn logitech that has been repaired three times to fix the worn out button presser pad.. I think I'll go play with one and see if I can't bring it home.. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2009)

i've bought a intellimouse explorer 3.0 and i find the mouse is perfect for palm grippers and it has a nice design to it


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> The DA is still one the highest performing mice out there... and the only razer mouse I like.  I havent seen any reviews of the sidewinder, it looks like it could be a good mouse.



From what I know, the SideWinder is HUGE. Even for a person with large hands it might be a problem. The DA is great because of it's shape and looks, but there are plenty of other mice out there that are better in every other aspect.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 6, 2009)

it is nice , but i still like mine mouse


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> If you don't know about grips, you're not a gamer. If you're not a gamer, don't buy a gaming mouse!




You presume alot don't you?

I'm a gamer....been a gamer for yr's....I use a trackball and do not know about grips.  

On topic......I like the look of the MS mouse....but I'll stick to my Logitech 4-button trackball.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 6, 2009)

I got the new X8 Sidewinder. Bloody Love it! and I went from a Logitech G5. It's not massive at all, it's wider than the G5, but that's about it.

The thumb buttons are much nicer then the original sidewinder mice, and I must say, they're better positioned than any other mouse for ease of use.

The "Bluetrack" tracking technology is brilliant, but the software hampers it quite a bit. By default "Enhance Pointer Precision" is set to on, and this causes massive tracking problems such as skipping and the mouse acting like it's moving. Since I've turned it off I've had no problems.

The software does have good sides though, every single button (except the sidewinder button which launches games manager) is customizable, that includes the left and right mouse buttons, and the mouse has a macro button.

The battery life on this thing is epic. I got it last friday (27th March) charged it on the Sunday after heavy gaming (hadn't been charged since I bought it), and it's still going now (6th April) over a week later and I've been gaming quite a lot.

The only thing that disappointed me? The pictures all showed a blue glow from the back of the mouse, no such thing 

Me thinks an LED mod is in need


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> You presume alot don't you?
> 
> I'm a gamer....been a gamer for yr's....I use a trackball and do not know about grips.
> 
> On topic......I like the look of the MS mouse....but I'll stick to my Logitech 4-button trackball.



Hell yea!!    My MS Trackball Optical rocks   Trackballs FTW


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Children, please! :shadedshu

Still prefer the look of the G9 (currently own one) and it has pretty much all the same features . . . weights, on the fly DPI adjustment, etc etc.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> I didnt like that mouse, i went with the Logitech G5, a much better mouse around the same price



no, the features of the sidewinder actually match that of the G9 mouse, and is pretty much exact in performance.  G5 doesn't compare.
Beware that it has a weak scroll wheel click, mine broke, now I use a high dollar razor, although the M$ mouse actually performed better, Id rather have another.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> 1. It's comfortable, something very important for me
> 2. The macro feature is a must for the games I play
> 3. The on the fly dpi switching is something I found handy
> 4.  I found no real benefit going from 500Hz to 1000Hz polling rate so 500Hz suites me just fine.



It looks uncomfortable to me. I hate those side buttons sticking out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> From what I know, the SideWinder is HUGE. Even for a person with large hands it might be a problem. The DA is great because of it's shape and looks, but there are plenty of other mice out there that are better in every other aspect.



Don't flatter yourself .  If this mouse is to big for you it's because you don't have large hands.  




DrPepper said:


> It looks uncomfortable to me. I hate those side buttons sticking out.


There is more to a mouse then it's looks.  When using your mouse you are not staring at it, lol.   Also, the shape of the mouse is comfortable for me.  That's all that matters.  I've tried other mice and they were either way to small, very uncomfortable, offered no tangible benefit, to light, didn't offer other features or a combination of the 5.


----------



## FelipeV (Apr 6, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I do not know about the Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse (I use a MS Trackball Optical 1.0  ), but I use the MS Sidewinder X6 Keyboard and it is amazing.  Switchable Macro keys are AWESOME and the removable keypad is unique, though not very functional, besides to shorten the keyboard for transport to LANs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090405/microsoft-sidewinder-x6486.jpg
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx?pid=102



I´ve got the entire set key + mouse, it looks good, I´m still having problems with the keyboard, I not used to flat keyboards, since 96 I was using MS Ergonomic Keyboard, the first one released, and still working, its yellow now and not white anymore  but my P5Q-E doesnt like PS2.

The mouse is great, Its very confortable, my fingers reach the buttons naturaly, not much contorcionism to do. I did like the pads and wight settings, I could find a good set for my mousepad, I dont use to much the macros or any other settings in the mouse, the first game that made me use th DPI switch was Wanted.

For the keyboard I´m using to open my folders and for fan profiles for my 4870X2 and now I removed the numpad, only using the keyboard.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> There is more to a mouse then it's looks.  When using your mouse you are not staring at it, lol.   Also, the shape of the mouse is comfortable for me.  That's all that matters.  I've tried other mice and they were either way to small, very uncomfortable, offered no tangible benefit, to  light or a combination of the 5.



I didn't say it was uncomfortable. I just don't like the design of it. I can say that a big deciding factor in picking my mouse is its design. I don't think I will swap my mx revolution anytime soon because of its second scroll wheel which is a godsend when a crap song comes on and your gaming. That ms mouse was a contender for the spot of Pepper's mouse so was the logitech Gx series.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2009)

Took me a long time to leave off using my Logitech Trackball...and I still find that much faster for typical tasking. But I'm not sure what I think of that mouse...I might have to snab one and give it a run. 

I was pleasantly surprised by my Copperhead although it is really small. It pretty much converted me over from the Trackball. But unlike the Trackball only lasted about 8 months. I had a back up mouse (DeathAdder) for my lappy that I now use but I don't like it...I've gotten used to it...but something about it aggravates my wrist after a while.

Style is the reason I tried the Copperhead...and it matched my Saitek Eclipse II. But I grew to like those sidebuttons. Functionality is what I am after since 90% of the time I'm not gaming...but I want the precision, adjustability and extra switches


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2009)

some of these mice come with too many features and it compromises the quality like the weight system, why do they design a weight system (that is useless anyways) in the back of the mouse? every mouse should be heavy regardless of what hand style or sensitivity. how hard is it to place thumb buttons? how hard is it to design a scroll wheel that isn't flimsy and has enough tension. and drivers nothing pisses me off more than Razer drivers took them over a year to fix  some tracking issues on the Lachesis or some other companies that add way too many features and the drivers become a bug fest. SteelSeries Ikari has great drivers very simple it's the only one to my knowledge that will actually allow you to input a custom dpi setting so if your running a resolution of 1680 you can input 1680 dpi unlike every other driver that only allows small increments or presets.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I didn't say it was uncomfortable. I just don't like the design of it. I can say that a big deciding factor in picking my mouse is its design. I don't think I will swap my mx revolution anytime soon because of its second scroll wheel which is a godsend when a crap song comes on and your gaming. That ms mouse was a contender for the spot of Pepper's mouse so was the logitech Gx series.



For me, the design of a mouse has more value if it's functional more so then how it looks. If it's designed functionality (button placement, comfort, etc) warrants my attention then how it looks really doesn't matter to me.  I've seen mice with a design that's sleek, curvy and for the most part sets itself different from the rest.  But they were not comfortable for me, it was difficult to use and didn't fit what I was looking for.  

So in the end, to each his/her own.






CyberDruid said:


> Took me a long time to leave off using my Logitech Trackball...and I still find that much faster for typical tasking. But I'm not sure what I think of that mouse...I might have to snab one and give it a run.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by my Copperhead although it is really small. It pretty much converted me over from the Trackball. But unlike the Trackball only lasted about 8 months. I had a back up mouse (DeathAdder) for my lappy that I now use but I don't like it...I've gotten used to it...but something about it aggravates my wrist after a while.
> 
> *Style is the reason I tried the Copperhead...and it matched my Saitek Eclipse II. But I grew to like those sidebuttons. Functionality is what I am after since 90% of the time I'm not gaming...but I want the precision, adjustability and extra switches*



Bingo...






CyberDruid said:


> Took me a long time to leave off using my Logitech Trackball...and I still find that much faster for typical tasking. But I'm not sure what I think of that mouse...I might have to snab one and give it a run.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by my Copperhead although it is really small. It pretty much converted me over from the Trackball. But unlike the Trackball only lasted about 8 months. I had a back up mouse (DeathAdder) for my lappy that I now use but I don't like it...I've gotten used to it...but something about it aggravates my wrist after a while.
> 
> Style is the reason I tried the Copperhead...and it matched my Saitek Eclipse II. But I grew to like those sidebuttons. Functionality is what I am after since 90% of the time I'm not gaming...but I want the precision, adjustability and extra switches



When using a mouse for your applications and general desktop use the trackball is the most intuitive mouse I've ever used.


----------



## iandh (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> I wonder if it is better than the Lycosa in terms of quality.



I would say they are equal. The initial impression of quality is probably higher on the lycosa, but the sidewinder X6 is built like a tank and feels it.

The lycosa feels a little bit "flexy" but has tighter keys, whilst the sidewinder has a little bit looser keys but the body of the keyboard is built like a tank.



kurosagi01 said:


> i've bought a intellimouse explorer 3.0 and i find the mouse is perfect for palm grippers and it has a nice design to it



intellimouse 3.0 goes down as one of the greats in my book... a perfect mouse for palm grippers. I only tried the Sidewinder because I accidentally tore the cord out of my im3.0 and had some gaming to do that weekend... it was the best thing I could find at my local BB but was pleasantly surprised.



Bokteelo said:


> From what I know, the SideWinder is HUGE. Even for a person with large hands it might be a problem. The DA is great because of it's shape and looks, but there are plenty of other mice out there that are better in every other aspect.



It definitely isn't a small mouse, but the ring finger cutout on the right side makes it comfy for palm and claw grippers alike. It just looks uncomfortable, but it actually is quite nice.

The DA is a top notch mouse but the non-asymettrical design doesn't lend itself well to many palm grippers.



CyberDruid said:


> Style is the reason I tried the Copperhead...and it matched my Saitek Eclipse II. But I grew to like those sidebuttons. Functionality is what I am after since 90% of the time I'm not gaming...but I want the precision, adjustability and extra switches



Sidewinder has style and functionality


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 6, 2009)

> If you don't know about grips, you're not a gamer. If you're not a gamer, don't buy a gaming mouse



what!!! come on man you crnt say that!
thats like saying your not a drummer just because you dont no how they make drum shells round just coz the bloke dnt no what a claw grip is dnt make him no gamer


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> no, the features of the sidewinder actually match that of the G9 mouse, and is pretty much exact in performance.  G5 doesn't compare.
> Beware that it has a weak scroll wheel click, mine broke, now I use a high dollar razor, although the M$ mouse actually performed better, Id rather have another.



sorry, your wrong.
The performance features of the Sidewinder are far more comparable to the G5
The G9 is way above preformance wise, Here ill show you why


....................................G9...................G5...............SIDEWINDER

TRAKCING:..................200-5000 Dpi....200-2000 Dpi......400-2000 Dpi

MAX ACCELERATION:.........30g..................20g...................20g

MAX SPEED.................150 inch p/s......65 inch p/s.........45 inch p/s

MAX USB REPORT.............1000................1000..................500

AJUSTABLE WEIGHT...........YES.................YES..................YES

TILT SCROLL WHEEL..........YES.................YES...................NO

ON THE FLY DPI SET............5.....................5.....................3



there you have it.

At the end of the day it comes down to what your hand feels comfortble on


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 7, 2009)

I used this mouse for a while. I liked it, very comfortable mouse. The right mouse button started to stick and I saw a good deal on a Steelseries Ikari Laser and picked that up and wow! It tracks way better than the MS sidewinder and once you get used to it very comfortable, I haven't even thought about going back to the sidewinder.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> If you don't know about grips, you're not a gamer. If you're not a gamer, don't buy a gaming mouse!



HAHAHAHAHAHA 

Sounds like someone has a firm grip on sumthing!!!


----------



## iandh (Apr 7, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> sorry, your wrong.
> The performance features of the Sidewinder are far more comparable to the G5
> The G9 is way above preformance wise, Here ill show you why
> 
> ...






Reading spec sheets is a horrible way to compare the real world performance of products. 

See: audiophiles.



Sensor type vs. mousing surface has MUCH more to do with how the mouse will feel than some carboard box that says 27 gazillion DPI.



I've owned all three mice you listed and prefer the sidewinder. Now why would I use the cheapest out of the list (Sidewinder X5 $35 OEM at newegg) if I didn't truly find it to be the best?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> ....................................G9...................G5...............SIDEWINDER
> 
> TRAKCING:..................200-5000 Dpi....200-2000 Dpi......400-2000 Dpi
> 
> ...



the *max speed* of a mouse depends on the surface. *max acceleration* has more to do with windows  than games usually in games this is already overridden and if we had a choice we would use zero acceleration in favor of more precision. *max usb report* can be changed to 1000hz no matter what mouse you use so all three of these technical specifications should not be taken into consideration when purchasing a mouse.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 7, 2009)

I am currently using the OCZ Equalizer Mouse and its the best mouse I've ever used. I just love its features. I also like that I can change the dpi speed of the mouse on the fly. It's grip is great and plays very smooth. I am left handed with the mouse so its difficult for me to find a mouse because most are based for the right hand. This is why OCZ's is great.


----------



## iandh (Apr 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I am currently using the OCZ Equalizer Mouse and its the best mouse I've ever used. I just love its features. I also like that I can change the dpi speed of the mouse on the fly. It's grip is great and plays very smooth. I am left handed with the mouse so its difficult for me to find a mouse because most are based for the right hand. This is why OCZ's is great.



I'm left handed but play righty partly due to the lack of options for lefties. Same goes for guitar.

The equalizer looks like a pretty decent mouse for the price.


----------



## Altered (Apr 7, 2009)

iandh said:


> The razer mice look cool but are amongst the most uncomfortable I've tried. They are made for people with small/average hands.


Pretty much my finding. I loved the precision and the way it tracked and all but again the fit to my Large hands made the 2 outside buttons useless. It was like i was always having to have my hand squeezed to keep control of the narrow body. 


troyrae360 said:


> If you want a Premo mouse for your extra big hands, try the Logitech G9
> It ha 3000dpi and you can change the Gearing on the Wheel, it also has an extra body to fir over it more like the sidewinder. and 32mb memory onvoard i think, it might be more lol


The G9 is one seriously nice mouse for a person with large hands. Either type grip works well. The feature I like that I haven't seen on the others is the ability to set the DPI button to 2 where each of the two user selected DPI settings can easily be flipped back and forth without having to click or scroll through many other non used DPI settings. I have 1 setting for scope and 1 for normal game mode. Makes it very simple to swap over to the correct setting in a moments notice. I considered the Sidewinder but the G9 went on sale for $40 after MIR I had to jump on it. I can say it is a very nice solid piece of hardware.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2009)

by the way the ocz equalizer is a rebrand of a4tech x-750f and the ocz dominatrix is a rebrand of the cyber snipa stinger lol so if you like the ocz equalizer check out a4tech because they offer a lot more models.

the G9 is a claw grip mouse it's asymmetrical and too steep I tried it on display at a computer store and I couldn't palm it to my liking. the knock on it is mainly the scroll wheel and placement of the dpi buttons. 

I don't know if you can call this a con but definitely stupid I think not including a third grip that was 50% soft and 50% rough was stupid. people seem to favor the soft grip more for comfort because the mouse is unergonomic but it doesn't give you the traction the rough one gives you while gaming. they should of took a page from cyber snipa the stinger has a soft surface so your palm is comfortable but on the left and right side by the buttons it has a rough surface so your thumb and right finger or pinky can get adequate traction and people rave about it.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 7, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> sorry, your wrong.
> The performance features of the Sidewinder are far more comparable to the G5
> The G9 is way above preformance wise, Here ill show you why
> 
> ...



So why are we all still forgetting the X8?

Specs:

-Resolution: 250–4000 dpi (BlueTrack™ Technology)

-Image Processing: 13000 frames per second

-Max Acceleration: 75 G

-Max Speed: 120 inches per second

-USB Reporting: Full-speed, 500 Hz

-Feet: 3 sets of different mouse feet (for glide preference)

-Wireless Play: Up to 30 hours

Boom.

Better than the G9 and the same price.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 7, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> some of these mice come with too many features and it compromises the quality like the weight system, why do they design a weight system (that is useless anyways) in the back of the mouse? every mouse should be heavy regardless of what hand style or sensitivity. how hard is it to place thumb buttons? how hard is it to design a scroll wheel that isn't flimsy and has enough tension. and drivers nothing pisses me off more than Razer drivers took them over a year to fix  some tracking issues on the Lachesis or some other companies that add way too many features and the drivers become a bug fest. SteelSeries Ikari has great drivers very simple it's the only one to my knowledge that will actually allow you to input a custom dpi setting so if your running a resolution of 1680 you can input 1680 dpi unlike every other driver that only allows small increments or presets.



I think the Weight of you mouse is prefrence, i dont see why youd say every mouse should be heavy, I often have no weights inserted in mine 

The weight system in my mouse is not at the back its underneath slightley back from the center tilting upward to distrubte weight evenley, and works very well

I can have 5 custom dpi settings (on the fly) , but id never set my dpi to 1900 just becouse my resalution is 1920x1080

I use the G5



Super XP said:


> I am currently using the OCZ Equalizer Mouse and its the best mouse I've ever used. I just love its features. I also like that I can change the dpi speed of the mouse on the fly. It's grip is great and plays very smooth. I am left handed with the mouse so its difficult for me to find a mouse because most are based for the right hand. This is why OCZ's is great.



I seen this mouse in the shop, it seems like a good left hand option,
Heres the link if any leftys wanna look 

http://www.nzxt.com/products/avatar_gaming_mouse/


----------



## Darknova (Apr 7, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> SteelSeries Ikari has great drivers very simple it's the only one to my knowledge that will actually allow you to input a custom dpi setting so if your running a resolution of 1680 you can input 1680 dpi unlike every other driver that only allows small increments or presets.



I play at 1680x1050 and I have my mouse set to 4000dpi, my old G5 was set to 2000dpi. Was I doing it wrong?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 7, 2009)

Kind of an odd thing to say really, especially as the most common resolution is 1280x1024 and most people use an 800dpi mouse...


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 7, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I play at 1680x1050 and I have my mouse set to 4000dpi, my old G5 was set to 2000dpi. Was I doing it wrong?




No mate, set it to what ever you want, i keep mine at 1000 and drop down to 650 if im snipering, 
Also feel free to use the weight system thoughtfully incorperated into gaming mice these days, it dosnt have to be heavy all the time.

its up to you its your mouse and your prefrence


----------



## iandh (Apr 8, 2009)

Remember folks, DPI isn't everything... the intellimouse 3.0 is still used til this day and continues to be an excellent mouse, and it only has a 400dpi sensor iirc.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

best mouse ever features many things your mice couldn't dream of. 

top of the line features

coke proof go ahead spill one on it mouse still will work
anger proof....can be thrown hit smashed etc still will work
5 whole buttons!!!!
optical lol
looks exactly like the HP gaming mouse


----------



## JATownes (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/images/products/8333/8333154_sa.jpg
> 
> 
> best mouse ever features many things your mice couldn't dream of.
> ...



Nice!!    I like the spill proof feature.


----------



## Altered (Apr 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/images/products/8333/8333154_sa.jpg
> 
> 
> best mouse ever features many things your mice couldn't dream of.
> ...



OK but what DPI is it? 

As I click <submit reply> with my G9. 

I am being sarcastic if you couldn't tell. Hey what ever works best for the person using it as long as it is reliable and doesn't cause cancer its all good.


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 8, 2009)

I went to a couple stores looking for the sidewinder n didn't find it.. I went to MS's website and they have 2 wired version; sidewinder and sindwinder x5? assuming the more expensive "sidewinder" is the newer one, one has metal side buttons, other one does not, or they are painted black?.. I gotta check staples.com in a bit to see if they have one that I can go play with this weekend. Are there any physical advantages to the X version compared to the non X version? besides the higher price? not concerned with "programmable buttons" or "macro" stuff as much as tracking accuracy/consistancy. I had a couple other mice that the pointer would wander off to one side of the screen when trying to do simple figure 8's on the mouse pad.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2009)

I used to be a HUGE logitech fan.  I owned an MX1000 then an MXRevo.  Great mouses.  I upgraded to a Diamondback 3G.  Very fun mouse to use, comfy, and I know I cannot go back to Logitech after using it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 8, 2009)

I like Razer.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Nice!!    I like the spill proof feature.





Altered said:


> OK but what DPI is it?
> 
> As I click <submit reply> with my G9.
> 
> I am being sarcastic if you couldn't tell. Hey what ever works best for the person using it as long as it is reliable and doesn't cause cancer its all good.



i figured all of you would get a good laugh outta that


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2009)

PO did a review of the equalizer here is a short video demonstrating the copperhead (first) at 1000hz and the equalizer (second) at 125hz and you can clearly see how jerky the equalizer is they tried to overclock the usb port to 1000hz but the mouse didn't respond.

good news is newegg has the equalizer at only $9.99 usd now (was $22 usd I think)


----------



## caleb (Apr 9, 2009)

I had intellimouse once and it was so shit I couldnt believe I left a ball mouse for it.
Would never buy Microsoft again.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 9, 2009)

caleb said:


> I had intellimouse once and it was so shit I couldnt believe I left a ball mouse for it.
> Would never buy Microsoft again.



Lol, the Microsoft opticals are some of the best basic mice you can get. Better than any ball mouse, god they suck.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

i really like the intellimouse 3.0 its really good and it does the job better than my old one


----------



## iandh (Apr 9, 2009)

caleb said:


> I had intellimouse once and it was so shit I couldnt believe I left a ball mouse for it.
> Would never buy Microsoft again.



Haha, the intellimouse 3.0 is one of the best mice ever made, hence the reason it still is used in competitive gaming to this day. I've seen people at lans with $4k+ rigs still using burned out im3.0's


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally got to a store that had several of the mice I was looking to play with.. I got to play with the Razor, Sidewinder and Sidewinder x5? a Saitek optical mouse, newer Logitech optical and the Intellimouse 3.0 explorer?  I found that the Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 was the most comfortable in hand, didn't like the feel of the Sidewinder. I think I'll get the Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 to replace my old 20 dollar logitech optical.


----------



## caleb (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't really care if somebody uses the mouse on a lan. imho its simply crap. 
FYI I played a lot on top of clanbase for about 3 years and mouse precision was very important for me. Intelli sensor was jumpy like hell when it came to pixel per pixel aiming. Maybe it was fast but the gap aiming drove me nuts and it actually was worse than on ball mouse  .

I think that mx518 was the best mouse I had. After I killed it i got a g5 which wasnt a very well made mouse but logitech replaced it free of charge for a G9 which Im quite found of after getting used to new shape because this mouse is damn fastest Ive ever seen.


----------



## caleb (Apr 17, 2009)

[todelete]


----------



## iandh (Apr 17, 2009)

caleb said:


> I don't really care if somebody uses the mouse on a lan. imho its simply crap.
> FYI I played a lot on top of clanbase for about 3 years and mouse precision was very important for me. Intelli sensor was jumpy like hell when it came to pixel per pixel aiming. Maybe it was fast but the gap aiming drove me nuts and it actually was worse than on ball mouse  .
> 
> I think that mx518 was the best mouse I had. After I killed it i got a g5 which wasnt a very well made mouse but logitech replaced it free of charge for a G9 which Im quite found of after getting used to new shape because this mouse is damn fastest Ive ever seen.



IMHO the mx518 and pretty much any logitech gaming mouse are garbage. The G5 is by far the worst tracking, most uncomfortable mouse I've ever used.

I'm not mad that you don't like the IM3.0, it isn't for everyone... but thousands upon thousands upon thousands of hardcore gamers still swear by it to this day, and it isn't just for sentiment. A ball mouse isn't even in the same solar system as the IM3.0.

The intelli sensor is NOT jumpy... hell, you can lift the damned thing 1/8" off the desk and it still tracks like butter. Try that with a Logitech and you'll be dancing all over the screen. Your teammates will think you have ants in your pants.




Trust me, the mouse is not famous amongst CSS players because it sucks.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 17, 2009)

Please tell me you guys weren't using Setpoint with the G5? Dear god that f***s it up. 

I had a G5 for 18 months and I loved it, better than the MX518, which I loved (had one for 2 and a half years).


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

iandh said:


> IMHO the mx518 and pretty much any logitech gaming mouse are garbage. The G5 is by far the worst tracking, most uncomfortable mouse I've ever used.
> 
> I'm not mad that you don't like the IM3.0, it isn't for everyone... but thousands upon thousands upon thousands of hardcore gamers still swear by it to this day, and it isn't just for sentiment. A ball mouse isn't even in the same solar system as the IM3.0.
> 
> ...



When was the last time you used a G5?
Its been revised in the last year, i have a new one, it seems to track well, i just tryed your 'lifting off the desk' theroy and i was able to use the mouse just fine. not dancing anywere, and i think comfort is your personal prefrence, i tryed you alot of mice befor buying the G5, the razors were too flat for my hand, and the inteli mouse was just uncomfortble for me.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Please tell me you guys weren't using Setpoint with the G5? Dear god that f***s it up.
> 
> I had a G5 for 18 months and I loved it, better than the MX518, which I loved (had one for 2 and a half years).



i use setpoint, maybe its fixed now? i dont seem to have any problems using the G5 thanx for the info though, i might give it a go without setpoint running, the thing i like about setpoint is that you can have 5 custom DPI settings. i presume you only have 3 without it?

Did you have the newer version of the G5 or old (the old one has only one side thumb button)?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 17, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> i use setpoint, maybe its fixed now? i dont seem to have any problems using the G5 thanx for the info though, i might give it a go without setpoint running, the thing i like about setpoint is that you can have 5 custom DPI settings. i presume you only have 3 without it?
> 
> Did you have the newer version of the G5 or old (the old one has only one side thumb button)?



I had the 2007 blue one with 2 side buttons. You only have 3 settings but it's all I needed.


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure if this applies to mouse replacement criteria, or if it's just a problem with the USB controller but the weird thing with my g5 is: I switch "speeds" using the +/- button on the G5, or set the USB polling rate for the intellimouse, or my old logitech, using usb polling rate program, when I got my usb memory card reader installed and the mouse polling speed is above 125hz my USB memory card reader disconnects after a while of using the mouse; then when I try to reconnect the card reader, I get a bsod.. Kinda lame to have to remove my USB devices just to use the mouse at a higher polling rate. This happens with both mice, on two different computer's/different chipset's and two different OS's, windows xp and windows 9x "BLAH", could it be related to the card reader service? Or the USB "hub" sharing a driver and not knowing how to slow down one or the other port?

I'd hate to have this issue with like a USB backup drive freaking out over the higher polling rate... 

I did read some stuff about the Intellimouse jaggyness and pointer wandering caused by messing with the windows default mouse speeds. The recommendation was "don't change the windows default mouse pointer/speed settings" because it causes windows to skip mouse input and interpolate mouse input, at a different rate for x/y? That would leave the blame on windows software, rather than the mouse hardware. 

Other than disabling the mouse accelloration; I hate it; never used mouse pointer accelloration... Everything else was left as default; The G5 and the intellimouse pointers don't wander around the screen when doing figure 8's, even with different polling rates, If I remember/ the mx series did wander, and so did the death adder; depending on the DPI/hz speed, there was a sweet spot in DPIvsHZ for each polling rate on the DA that would allow it to work without wandering off to one side.. I think the current jaggyness that I'm noticing with the Intellimouse is caused by the mouse surface and the higher framerate picking up on differences in the surface details of my woven cloth mouse pad? Tried it on a flat peice of binder paper and it was alot smoother when making circles and arc's in MS paint, compared to the cloth pad, but it seems like when the mouse sensor passed over the lines in the binder paper, it gave a little hickup to the pointer path? 

I noticed that I could get more headshots in Ut2k4 with the Intellimouse compared to my old logitech optical; pretty happy with that. Not happy with needing to lower the usb polling rate to stop the other USB device/OS problems. Not happy with the sloppy wheel of the Intellimouse. It has a certain amount of free play before the wheel button is getting pressed, and a certain amount of freeplay between the rotation clicker/detent and it's not alligned/synchronised or doesn't have enough light blocking width between the optical gates for the amount of slop in the wheel movement. I didn't notice this on the display model; maybe I got one that was built on a monday?

I'll try splitting the devices; mice on rear panel header/ card reader/printer on the front panel header, I think they use different hubs, if that doesn't let me use a different polling rate without bsod's I'll be forced to abandon the g5 and Intellimouse "cooller/better faster mouse thing" and get a track ball and digitizing tablet instead.


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/images/products/8333/8333154_sa.jpg
> 
> 
> best mouse ever features many things your mice couldn't dream of.
> ...



As I find and read the customer review on that mouse that mentions a strange substance leaking out from the seams, just put tape over the seams and no problems LOL..


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

yea, card readers have alot to answer for in my opinion. if its internal unplug it if you dont need it. if its external, just pulg in when you need it. ive seen a few diffrent problems to do with card readers


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 17, 2009)

So, regarding the G5 sensitivity button; is it supposed to switch the polling rate, or the DPI? Cause I noticed earlier that the USBRATE HZ rage going from 250 to 500 when I press the sensitivity button.. I'm not using intellipoint, or setpoint for either mouse, just pointed windows device manager to the driver's... oh, and they both work at the same time on one computer LOL.. I was messing around with left/right hand dual mouse weilding, interesting way to build hand eye coordination.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 17, 2009)

yea, the G5 sensitivity buttons change the DPI you can have 5 settings or 3 by defult, the polling rate can be set to 1000, its set at 500 by defult, i had it set to 1000 for awhile but it uses cpu even on the desktop with a cpu meter running you can notice it go up considerably just moving the mouse, now i just have it set on 500, and dont notice and diffrence in response time


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder why the USB polling rate changes when I press the sensitivity button on the g5. Off to do some more testing with the rate set to 125 via usbrate, see if the g5 switches it to 250 or not; then to do some more googling


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm.. The frequency thing seems to have changed since I removed setpoint and intellipoint. With the G5 installed on the front panel USB header; without setpoint installed; the polling rate is fixed at 500hz, nomatter what I tell HIDUSBF to use for a polling rate on the G5, even set it to 125hz and restarted the HIDUSBF/reloaded mouserate and moving the mouse around in the box shows the frequency at 500hz.. Doesn't appear to have an effect on the Intellimouse that's plugged into the port next to the G5, I have the intellimouse set to 125hz and it stays there till I change it with HIDUSBF I'll try again with setpoint loaded and see if it has to do with setpoint changing the USB frequency to get the extra 2 speeds.. I'll check to see if setpoint is effecting the other ports as well; if it does, that could be causing the issue with the card reader?


----------



## iandh (Apr 18, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> When was the last time you used a G5?
> Its been revised in the last year, i have a new one, it seems to track well, i just tryed your 'lifting off the desk' theroy and i was able to use the mouse just fine. not dancing anywere, and i think comfort is your personal prefrence, i tryed you alot of mice befor buying the G5, the razors were too flat for my hand, and the inteli mouse was just uncomfortble for me.



It was at least two years ago.

I guess I was a little harsh on it, it tracked Ok but REALLY didn't fit my hand, like to the point where I was getting carpal tunnel from using it for 30min. Strange how everyone is so different.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 18, 2009)

iandh said:


> It was at least two years ago.
> 
> I guess I was a little harsh on it, it tracked Ok but REALLY didn't fit my hand, like to the point where I was getting carpal tunnel from using it for 30min. Strange how everyone is so different.



To true,  i hope i dont get carpal tunnel, lol, na i use mine with one of those egonomic mouse pads with the gel palmrest thingy, its very comfortble for my hand lol


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 20, 2009)

LOGITECH FTW
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13235&Itemid=1


----------



## iandh (Apr 20, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> LOGITECH FTW
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13235&Itemid=1



SPACE: THE FINAL FRONTIER


----------



## caleb (Apr 20, 2009)

You compare laser and optical for holding it above desk ? 

FYI about g5

I had numerous problems similar to what ppl wrote here the dpi kept changing by itself and the driver randomly crashed also the surface worn out under LMB very quickly.
My opinion about MS remains unchanged. I will never forget the cheapy feeling it had - eek.

Also regarding Logitech products. They are worth every dollar/euro you pay for it because in the end when something goes wrong they behave up to the old saying 'you get what you pay for'
My faulty g5 was replaced free of charge for a shiny new g9 with no extra charge.

It is true G5 isnt the best product from Logitech. But Im happy i had it


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 20, 2009)

I tweaked the MS Intellipoint explorer 3.0's wheel "suspension" arm, so the little plastic pusher/clicker doesn't have as much pressure on the wheel axle, this reduced the force needed to push the wheel past the axles v-groove clicker mechanism and elimintated the slop between the wheel and wheel button. Now the wheel movement and click feels much better than it used to.


----------

